# What the heck is going on?



## Kristina (Apr 23, 2010)

*rant alert*

I said it a minute ago, and I will say it again, I don't know what happened to this forum in the last year, but it is RIDICULOUS. Everyone is biting each others heads off, there are people that are plain being rude, and some people I never even see post unless it is to bash something that someone else has said, or just plain uplift themselves. 

I have seen at least one instance of a new person getting absolutely jumped on. I have bit my tongue and kept my mouth shut for the last month, but man there are a lot of you that I want to tell off. Why the heck can't everyone just be nice, instead of having to one up each other all the time? DANG.

You all are allowed your opinions, but that means everyone. I am sick of hearing someone say, "I'm allowed my opinion" and then turn around and lay someone out for theirs.

Maybe becoming active again was a mistake.


----------



## Laura (Apr 23, 2010)

I think a lot of 'old timers' ( not an age thing or pointing fingers) on here get tired of the same old pleas for help time and time again.. when the answers are there if people would take the time to read and learn. BUT we people these days are a Want it NOW society.. no patience anymore.. remember when it used to take 2-3 days to get a letter? Now its instant messaging.. 
Times have changed.. 
Isee it at work too. People want service NOW, Expect it.. want results immediately.. god forbid if THEY have to DO something to help fix a problem.. They pay TAXES.. THEY pay my salary...
And whenever you have many people in one place, yo uare going to get some that are just more passionate about things then others.. good bad. right wrong.. it happens.. iknow the moderators send private messages to those whom need to be reminded to tone it down.. some have even been asked to leave or banned.. 
AND its hard to tell thru email words the Tone being used sometimes... it may come across much more harsh then intended..


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Apr 23, 2010)

kyryah said:


> *rant alert*
> 
> I said it a minute ago, and I will say it again, I don't know what happened to this forum in the last year, but it is RIDICULOUS. Everyone is biting each others heads off, there are people that are plain being rude, and some people I never even see post unless it is to bash something that someone else has said, or just plain uplift themselves.
> 
> ...



I have noticed some really snippety replies as well. It's upsetting to see this. I have had turtles/tortoises 20+ years, but I'm amazed at how much I continue to learn from this forum. I hope we can kindly continue to help each other.


----------



## Tom (Apr 23, 2010)

I agree with Laura and Kimber here. Have you tried PMing the offending parties. Some, like me, are probably blissfully ignorant that that are behaving like a bull in a China shop. A polite note might go a long way and make things nicer for everyone. I'm willing to listen to anyone about such matters. Sometimes its a misunderstanding. We all tolerate the bad with the good here.

I also think you will see a bit less restraint than normal for heated topics in the "Debatable" section. Since it is supposed to be a debate, I think people are a bit more passionate about defending their point of view than they might be in other sections.

Anyhow, I am glad you are part of the forum and I hope you stick around. I will put a bit more thought into my responses given what you've expressed here.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 23, 2010)

No, I have not PM'ed anyone, for the simple fact that these are repeat offenders and I don't think it would do a lick of good. I am not even talking about snarky comments aimed at me. Mostly it is me sitting back and reading things that people are saying each other, and beating my head off the desk going, "You have GOT to be kidding me..."

A lot of it is people making assumptions, instead of getting all of the information before they fire away at someone, they ASSUME what that person is doing is "wrong" and rip them a new one for it. I have been guilty of that too on occasion, and again Tom I apologize for going off. I just wish everyone would cool off.


----------



## Tom (Apr 23, 2010)

Here's another observation. I again speak from personal experience. Animal people are all a little "off" in one way or another. I mean more than the rest of society. Me included. Heck me first, as a prime example. Who keeps roaches as pets?


----------



## Kayti (Apr 23, 2010)

Tom said:


> Here's another observation. I again speak from personal experience. Animal people are all a little "off" in one way or another. I mean more than the rest of society. Me included. Heck me first, as a prime example. Who keeps roaches as pets?



oh me! Me! 
Oh wait, rhetorical? Oops


----------



## matt41gb (Apr 24, 2010)

Yeah, I've been getting pretty annoyed with some of the wordage towards others as well. I really enjoy this forum. Out of all of the forums concerning turtles/tortoises, this is by far the best. 

I think we can share our opinions with each other without blatant sarcasm, or being condescending toward one another. I've come across so many posts like this, and I just don't get it. It's not like we're discussing politics here. Oh geez, I hope we don't start a politics thread! Ha! :O)

People, just be respectful to one another and their opinions. Everyone has a different way of doing things, and not one person's way is 100% right (except for mine). That was a test to see if you guys were paying attention :O) If the next post rips me a new one for saying that and not reading past that part, you'll know they didn't read carefully! Ha! 

That brings me to another point. Read posts carefully. I have been guilty of not reading posts more thorough myself, and I have been glad that I wasn't being rude in my response since later I was proven sadly wrong. It makes the whole "admitting I was wrong thing" much easier. 

Just keep it clean and have fun. Who cares if people ask the same question. My philosophy is "If someone asks me a question; I answer it, or find an answer". No need to be ugly to one another. 

-Matt


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Apr 24, 2010)

UH-HUH! Sure am glad I don't have to deal with the world out there like most of you all do! I can't imagine working among those that are so self-centered that they actually think and expect everyone should 'jump' to their demands.. and get their BIG-POINTING-DENYING-GREEDY-FINGER out when "being held accountable" becomes a law.

But they insist that having a computer where they can reseach or keeping a tortoise alive for 3 months.. makes them an expert!

I'm with you Kristina..... [ it is not our responsibility to teach them to read or how to be kind.. we can only be an example ]

NERD


----------



## Kristina (Apr 24, 2010)

matt41gb said:


> Just keep it clean and have fun. Who cares if people ask the same question. My philosophy is "If someone asks me a question; I answer it, or find an answer". No need to be ugly to one another.
> 
> -Matt



You could not have better understood what I was saying in my original post


----------



## dmmj (Apr 24, 2010)

I prefer dirty and nasty, but I can try clean and fun for once, now back to my horse.


----------



## matt41gb (Apr 24, 2010)

kyryah said:


> matt41gb said:
> 
> 
> > Just keep it clean and have fun. Who cares if people ask the same question. My philosophy is "If someone asks me a question; I answer it, or find an answer". No need to be ugly to one another.
> ...



 Thanks Kyryah!

-Matt


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 24, 2010)

I pretty much have stopped posting because every time I do I am accused of being rude or sarcastic, when I was neither I was just offering advice. That is supposed to be what this forum is about. But a person can't give plain old advice without getting jumped on...
Look at all the topics right now, most of them are about anything but chelonia. Turtles and tortoises are the least of the topics out there now. Of course I didn't really count them but I know someone will be glad to tell me how wrong I am. But I think we need to get back on track and talk about keeping chelonia and stop arguing about all that other stuff including breeding Sulcata.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 24, 2010)

Maggie, my problem is not with you, at all. My problem is the people doing the jumping. That is exactly my point - it seems like nobody can give advice anymore, without SOMEONE ELSE (someone not the person asking the question) throwing a fit about it. I am scared to say anything too. I have read numerous posts where I know the answer, but I close the thread and leave it for someone else to take the brunt of the abuse. I am sick of having to feel that way.


----------



## Tom (Apr 24, 2010)

There's a saying among poker players. If you don't know who the "fish" is, you're the "fish". I must be the fish because I don't know what you guys are talking about. I haven't been offended or insulted by anyone here. There are a couple that I don't care too much for, but I just gloss over their posts, or skip them entirely, and move on to the other 15 million people and posts that I enjoy so much.

Are some people just a little too sensitive about differences of opinion or am I just way too INsensitive to the feelings of others. I know this whole post isn't about just me, but I really would like some insight into what you guys are talking about.

Personally, I like the combination of different attitudes and personalities here. I like the grumpy ones who snap and tell it like it is, EJ. I also like the nice tactful ones who know how to sugar coat a turd, Yvonne. I love dmmj's one liners and I love Tyler's no non-sense pragmatic approach. I love Terry K.s' semi-rambling style and insight and I think Danny's ability to identify which greek island a tort came from is amazing. Nobody is sweeter or more thoughtful than Stephanie Logan and clever too. I could go on and on. I don't want to leave anybody out, but the point is, that all of our individual personalities are what make this the best forum on the internet. I don't want Maggie to censor herself AND I don't want anyone jumping her for her opinion OR her approach. Obviously we should adhere to a standard of common decency, but we can say what we mean and mean what we say, can't we?

I'm here to learn and help those that ask for help. I also get a tremendous amount of entertainment and enjoyment from my interactions with you guys and watching your interactions with each other.


----------



## matt41gb (Apr 24, 2010)

Tom I agree with you for the most part. It is fun to see all of the different personalities on here since we don't all know each other in person. I, personally never get offended by any post. 

I think what the concern is is that new people to the forum may find the threads hostile and go elsewhere. We, that have been on here for a long time are used to it, and can take the heat. We don't want new people, or long time posters to refrain from posting their opinions for fear of being ripped a new one so to speak. 

I was always apprehensive to post anything Terry (NERD) posted on since his posts with the underlined words, CAPS, sarcastic question marks??, and rants, seemed hostile. Now I've grown to love the wordage, and actually search for his posts to see what fire he's trying to spark. :O) To me that makes this forum interesting. 

I believe I come from the "sugar coat a turd school" Ha! 

-Matt


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Apr 25, 2010)

No, no, no! Tom had it right the first time...it is all his fault!

My goodness, what else can you expect from someone who keeps....pet.....roaches. 

I think it's time to pig-pile on Tom! 

He's probably planning a TFO coup with Cory...then before you know it, we're going to become the Cockroach Conference. Is that maniacal laughter I hear?

This is what too many smilies will do to you!


----------



## dmmj (Apr 25, 2010)

Tom I might also be the fish.


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 25, 2010)

This is one of the nicer forums I belong to  Sure, there are some snippy comments every once in a while, but I think in general we get along pretty well. (There are a few people that seem crabby most of the time, but it's like that in the "real world" too )


----------



## Skyler Nell (May 2, 2010)

kyryah said:


> *rant alert*
> 
> I said it a minute ago, and I will say it again, I don't know what happened to this forum in the last year, but it is RIDICULOUS. Everyone is biting each others heads off, there are people that are plain being rude, and some people I never even see post unless it is to bash something that someone else has said, or just plain uplift themselves.
> 
> ...



I totally agree. I was just reading some posts and some people on here are quite blunt of how they say things to people who are just trying to step up and care for their torts. It's especially sad when new people to the site are ranted at in their first post :/ Just my opinion


----------

